# Can I hose off my recliner outside?



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

Ok, I know this is a really bizarre question...but....Dh's recliner is so gross (Boo peed on it a few times and I can't get the stink out.....plus it just needs to be cleaned). I don't have attachments for our cleaner so I was thinking of putting it outside and hosing it down, dousing it with vinegar and then letting it sit in the sun for a while then hosing it off again and letting it dry in the sun. It's about 80 degrees today so I'm not worried about it not drying.....but what do you all think? Will it dry enough? Has anyone done this?

I would throw the whole stupid chair away but Dh is attached to it....(I hate this chair).


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

I would think that it will take more than a few hours to dry if you actually hose it down.

I've "washed" my couch before.... scrub brush, bucket of water, touch of cleaning agent. Scrub, scrub, scrub.... rub down very hard with junk towels to pull out as much of the moisture as I can.

Worse that could happen is the chair takes some more time to dry than a few hours... ?


----------



## Just My Opinion (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmmm... I would think the stuffing inside the upholstery would take forever to dry. I would be concerned about mold forming before it got a chance to dry. In this case, I would probably get a chemical agent like resolve for upholstery or something if it is that nasty.


----------



## bender (Mar 23, 2007)

If you really hate the chair, hosing it down would probably allow you to get rid of it. However, if you want to clean it, I'd do the scrub brush-towel-soapy water method pp mentioned. Hosing off your car doesn't clean it, really. Neither will it clean a chair.


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone







I wound up not hosing it off.....I'll try the wash, scrub, towel method first









I can't get rid of it because it's Dh's favorite so scrubbing it will have to do









I'm thinking of using a very diluted laundry det and a scrub brush.....one of these days we'll have to go rent a Rug Doctor with attachments to really get all of our furniture cleaned.

I took our cushions off our couch today....(threw the covers in the washer) but took the foam outside and hosed and washed it off....they are still drying....hopefully they will be totally dry by tomorrow


----------

